# Malone Tuning



## Nooga (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all! Does anyone have any experience with a Malone ECU tune? I have a 2002 225 Quattro. There is a local shop that does Malone ecu tunes, it's over $200 cheaper than what an APR tune is going to cost me, plus the shop is local (closest APR dealer is about a 2 hour drive). The Malone stage 1.5 say 274 hp for 93 octane, APR stage 1 says 267 for 93 octane. Sounds like a better deal, but I know APR has a great reputation, I have not heard much about Malone. Anybody with any real experience with Malone?


----------



## Nooga (Apr 14, 2016)

*Flash on Wednesday*

Since there are no replies to this thread, I guess I will be our guinea pig. I am having it flashed on Wednesday and I will let everyone know what I think here soon.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gonzo tuning would be your best bet performance and price wise. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Gonzo tuning would be your best bet performance and price wise. :thumbup:


and longest wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking forward to hearing your feedback Nooga


----------



## Nooga (Apr 14, 2016)

*Got the tune!*

So I have the stage 1.5 tune from Malone now and WOW. It is like a new car. It really felt like I was driving someone else's car and I had to learn how much gas to give it. Driving it home was so much fun! Best way to describe it: if I was going down the highway and I really wanted to pass someone, before I felt I had to downshift to really get it to go, but now I just hit the gas and it goes. I've only drove it for a little while, but it was a major difference. I am still waiting to see how it affects my gas mileage, but hopefully it will stay close to the same. S&P Automotive in Chickamauga, GA did a great job installing the software. Sal knows his Audis and VWs and if anybody ever needs any work in the Chattanooga TN or North Georgia area, he's your guy!

I will continue to give feedback on this thread as I get a better feel for it.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

20v master said:


> and longest wait.


It only took me ~2 months and 150 emails :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

Nooga said:


> So I have the stage 1.5 tune from Malone now and WOW. It is like a new car. It really felt like I was driving someone else's car and I had to learn how much gas to give it. Driving it home was so much fun! Best way to describe it: if I was going down the highway and I really wanted to pass someone, before I felt I had to downshift to really get it to go, but now I just hit the gas and it goes. I've only drove it for a little while, but it was a major difference. I am still waiting to see how it affects my gas mileage, but hopefully it will stay close to the same. S&P Automotive in Chickamauga, GA did a great job installing the software. Sal knows his Audis and VWs and if anybody ever needs any work in the Chattanooga TN or North Georgia area, he's your guy!
> 
> I will continue to give feedback on this thread as I get a better feel for it.



Glad to hear you had a positive experience at our dealer and that you are liking the tune so far. The gas mileage is probably going to take a while to even out. You've traded miles per gallon for smiles per gallon. It all works out in the end. 

* In reality I just mean it takes a while to stop using all the new found power and drive it as you would normally. If you always make use of new found power expect new found gas mileage. 

Looking forward to hearing your feedback as you get a bit more seat time!

Cheers,


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

I am interested! 2001 225Q, what are the boost levels with this mod.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

The Stage 1 tune will do about 18psi, stage 1.5 is about 20 psi.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

What I like about Malone is you guys have great customer support and custom tuning almost wish I went with you guys 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> and longest wait.


Ugh. The best customer service I still have dealt with has been Tapp, triggered the immobilizer yesterday when installing Maestro on the Flamm's old TT. Took a little while for him to get back to me, but turns out using old maps as a base file can in some cases not disable the immobilizer. Did some quick edits to fix some of the write outs to prevent the codes from being thrown like the Unitronic file did that they said has no issues with test pipes and evap deletes. Turns out that it is another BS story. 

When it comes to narrow band TT's Maestro and my adjusted file is as good as it gets other than it will not pass the new enhanced emissions testing.

FYI Unitronic and Eurodyne files even ones with no write outs will fail the new enhanced testing. This requires switching back to stock ecu's in order to pass. So the best solution is to keep the stock ecu and buy another ecu and then flash that so one can switch back without too much effort.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The Stage 1 tune will do about 18psi, stage 1.5 is about 20 psi.


So how does it work? I order one and I send you my ECU.. Or I take it somewhere. Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## Nooga (Apr 14, 2016)

*How*



daczone said:


> So how does it work? I order one and I send you my ECU.. Or I take it somewhere. Sorry for the stupid questions.


I have a local guy that is a Malone Tuning vendor. I am not sure, but you can probably go to their website and look for a vendor near you. Or send an email to Malone and ask if. They are lightning quick on their responses.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nooga said:


> Since there are no replies to this thread, I guess I will be our guinea pig. I am having it flashed on Wednesday and I will let everyone know what I think here soon.





[email protected] said:


> Looking forward to hearing your feedback Nooga


Sorry for the late reply but wanted to add my personal experience.

I've been Malone tuned (1.5) for about 2 years now and have had no issues.
Just like Nooga, I was offered the tune by my local VW/Audi independent shop in Houston...I had Unitronic at the time which I really liked.

For the price (at the time) and deal, I couldn't say no so I gave it a try. Took the car to SoWo and back (took my back up ECU with me just in case lol)...
extremely happy with it. Power is comparable to the Uni stg2 file and have had no problems in 2 years (in all fairness, I didn't have issues with Uni or their service either).
I've probably put down about 15k miles with this tune (city driving / Two 2,000mile RT trips to Sowo / track days).

Malone could benefit from advertising a bit more I think. Absolutely no one that I've come in contact with knows they can tune gas engines.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Luis nice to hear the good feed back from experience :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

Well since you are in Oregon, we have the following dealers for you:


Bora PArts Inc
Grease Works LLC
Fix um Haus


If you are not near one of these dealers, email [email protected] and Owain will get you set up with some options to get you tuned.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Luis nice to hear the good feed back from experience :thumbup:


No prob Noah!
Glad to share with the community.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

Converted2VW

We appreciate you chiming in as well, and trust me we'll be doing a lot more advertising soon! Just getting our shop finalized the dyno's all dialed in and we can start making some bigger strides into this market stay tuned!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

No problem Keir. You guys should boast about a good product and send stickers to your customers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Converted2VW
> 
> We appreciate you chiming in as well, and trust me we'll be doing a lot more advertising soon! Just getting our shop finalized the dyno's all dialed in and we can start making some bigger strides into this market stay tuned!


How about an e85 tune for the 1.8

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooga (Apr 14, 2016)

jsmith2015 said:


> How about an e85 tune for the 1.8
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


Great question. One day down the road I would like to try e85 as well.


----------



## Nooga (Apr 14, 2016)

Just to update: my experience with the Malone tune is still very positive, gas mileage is only down about 1 mpg, so I can still afford to drive my car. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

